# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  बोन्साई

## anita

जापानी भाषा में बोनसाई का मतलब है "बौने पौधे"। यह काष्ठीय पौधों को लघु आकार किन्तु आकर्षक रूप प्रदान करने की एक जापानी कला या तकनीक है। इन लघुकृत पौधों को गमलों में उगाया जा सकता है। इस कला के अन्तर्गत पौधों को सुन्दर आकार देना, सींचने की विशिष्ट विधि तथा एक गमले से निकालकर दूसरे गमले में रोपित करने की विधिया शामिल हैं। इन बौने पौधों को समूह में रखकर घर को एक हरी-भरी बगिया बनाया जा सकता है। बोनसाई पौधों को गमले में इस प्रकार उगाया जाता है कि उनका प्राकृतिक रूप तो बना रहे लेकिन वे आकार में बौने रह जाएं। बोनसाई को पूरे घर में कहीं भी रखा जा सकता है।

----------


## anita

*बोनसाई बनाना*सबसे पहले बोनसाई के लिए उपयुक्त पौधे को गमले में उगाया जाता है। फिर उसके बाहरी भाग की कांट-छांट इस प्रकार करते हैं कि वांछित शैली के अनुसार पूर्व निर्धारित आकार दिया जा सके। जड़ों की कांट-छांट कर इसे रोप दिया जाता है। बोनसाई हेतु बीज से तैयार पौधे ठीक रहते हैं।

----------


## anita

जापान के बोनसाई विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार बोनसाई को लगभग तेरह तरह से उगाया जा सकता है।
1. *सीधे वृक्ष*: इसमें तने सीधे ऊपर की ओर पतले, मुख्य तने में चारों ओर की शाखाएं तने से 90 डिग्री का कोण बनाते हुए ऊपर बढ़ती हैं। चीड़, सिल्वर ओक, फर आदि के लिए यह शैली उपयुक्त है।
2. *दो तने वाले वृक्ष*: पौधों में मिट्टी की सतह से ही प्रति वृक्ष के दो तने बढ़ने दिए जाते हैं। तनों की ऊंचाई अलग-अलग होती है। इसे जापानी भाषा में सोकन कहते हैं।
3. *अनेक तने वाले वृक्ष*: एक जड़ से 6 या अधिक तने ऊपर सीधे बढ़ने दिए जाते हैं।
4. *सिनुअस*: अनेक तने विकसित होने दिए जाते हैं।
5. *तिरछा बोनसाई*: मुख्य तना जमीन से 45 डिग्री कोण पर झुका हुआ सीधा बढ़ता है।
6. *ब्रूम*: तना सीधा पर मध्य तने से निकलने वाली दूसरी शाखाएं केवल दो विपरीत दिशाओं में बढ़ने दी जाती हैं। इससे वृक्ष का रूप पंखे के समान हो जाता है।
7. *खुली जड़ वाले वृक्ष*: तना जमीन की सतह से 90 डिग्री या 45 डिग्री के कोण पर ऊपर की ओर बढ़ता है, साथ ही जड़ें भी मिट्टी के ऊपर बढ़ती हुई दिखाई देती हैं। इस शैली में पौधा लगाते समय पौधे की जड़ों को मिट्टी के अंदर ना डालकर ऊपर की ओर खुला रखकर चारों ओर बालू रख देते हैं।
8. *कैस्केड*: मुख्य तने को आधा झुका दिया जाता है। इसे गमले के पैंदे से नीचे तक झुकाया जाता है।
9. *इकाडा वृक्ष*: मुख्य तने को मिट्टी की सतह तक झुकाकर दो-तीन स्थानों पर शाखाओं को विकसित होने दिया जाता है।
10. *विण्ड स्वेप्ट*: वृक्ष भूमि की सतह से 90 डिग्री कोण का निर्माण करता है और साथ ही मुख्य तने से निकलने वाली शाखाओं को एक ही दिशा में बढ़ने दिया जाता है ताकि ऎसा प्रतीत हो कि शाखाएं वायु के झौके से प्रभावित हो गई हैं।
11. *वृक्ष समूह*: एक गमले में अनेक वृक्ष उगाए जाते हैं। इसके लिए चपटे, उथले व बड़े गमले प्रयोग में लाए जाते हैं।
12. *लहराता बोनसाई*: एक या दो मुख्य शाखाएं गमले की मिट्टी की सतह से तिरछी निकली हुई होती हैं।
13. *चट्टानी बोनसाई*: गमले की मिट्टी की सतह पर पुराने पत्थर अथवा चट्टान के टुकड़े रख दिए जाते हैं ताकि उन पर वृक्ष की जड़ें फैल जाएं।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------

